# What national colours are your models.



## fastmongrel (Jan 4, 2021)

I have been rearranging my model shelves to try and make a bit more space. Previously the models went on the shelves as I finished them with no theme apart from they are all 1/72 scale. I started by putting all the twin engined together and then all the bi-planes together and it didnt look right nor seem very space saving. So I decided national colours grouped together and it seems to look good. When I had finished I realised I had some favourite nationalities. + means its in the stash but grouped by the national colours it will be painted in.

British 15 (RAF 8 FAA 7) +3
Japanese 8 (Navy 5 Army 3) +1
France 7
Italy 3 +2
Soviet Union 3
Chinese Nationalist 2
Czechoslovakia 1
Denmark 1
Hungary 0 +1
Norway 1 +1
Poland 1
Spanish Nationalist 1
Spanish Republican 1
Swedish 1
USA 0 +2
Yugoslavia 1


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 4, 2021)

Ugh. I can't even begin to rearrange my shelves as I'm already out of space. I have some in tupperware boxes and the rest are crammed in. I even modified my bookcase to add more glass shelves and that's still not enough. I suppose I could tally up what I've done based on my stash spreadsheet and may do that at some point.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stona (Jan 4, 2021)

I can only do the ones that are on display.

17 German (Luftwaffe).

12 British (1 FAA).

4 US (2 USN, 1 USAAF, 1 Civilian).

1 Japanese (IJN).

1 French (Civilian).

I'm sure that the vast majority not displayed are also British and German.


----------



## rochie (Jan 4, 2021)

RAF/FAA 37 + 20
L/wffe. 23 + 9
USA. 8 + 2
Japan. 7 + 2
Soviet. 4 +2
Aussie. 2
NZ. 1 
Polish. 1 + 1
Israel. 0 + 3

Numbers include types from WW2 to modern day

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 4, 2021)

With Andy, officially out of space. Several of mine are captured aircraft so that kinda skews things a bit. Back later................................................................


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 4, 2021)

FAA 4
German 23 +4
Israel 1
Italy 1
Russian 1
Norway 1
RAAF 1
RCAF 12 (10 under RAF command) +8
RAF 5 (excluding RCAF)
USAF/USAAF 5 +2
US Marines +1
USN 1
Czech +1


----------



## rochie (Jan 4, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> With Andy, officially out of space. Several of mine are captured aircraft so that kinda skews things a bit. Back later................................................................


I'm also out of space once my 2 latest group builds are done.
Fortunately i can add more shelves to my existing units as the gap between the existing shelves is high enough


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 4, 2021)

That's what I did to my Ikea Billy Bookcase. Except the buggers changed the design after I bought it and the new shelves are shallower. I got them anyway since at least they formed more horizontal surfaces. But now I need another Billy.


----------



## fastmongrel (Jan 4, 2021)

I had the idea of putting extra shelves in between the shelves. I thought I will make them out of clear acrylic perspex so off I went to the DIY shed and found that perspex because of all the covid screens is now about 5 times as expensive as a year ago.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jan 4, 2021)

fastmongrel said:


> I had the idea of putting extra shelves in between the shelves. I thought I will make them out of clear acrylic perspex so off I went to the DIY shed and found that perspex because of all the covid screens is now about 5 times as expensive as a year ago.


I've just found it much cheaper to buy another whole matching shelf unit just to get the extra shelves i need, added bonus is they'll fit perfectly and also be the same colour, i dont have room for another shelf unit !

Should also be able to cut the long side pieces to make extra shelves for the narrow unit i have too


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 4, 2021)

I gave up. I started with 13 U.S. WW2 + 1 U.S. WW2 in Japanese markings + 1 U.S. WW2 in Luftwaffe markings + 3 U.S. WW2 in RAF markings + 2 U.S. WW2 in RCAF markings + 1 U.S. Post-War + 1 U.S Post-War in El Salvador markings + 1 U.S Post-War in Swedish markings +1 U.S. Post -War in Thailand markings + 4 U.S. Modern + 1 U.S. Modern in Australian markings +3 U.S Modern in RCAF markings and then my head hurt and I sat down


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 4, 2021)

Watch Canada beat the Russians then come back.


----------



## rochie (Jan 4, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> I gave up. I started with 13 U.S. WW2 + 1 U.S. WW2 in Japanese markings + 1 U.S. WW2 in Luftwaffe markings + 3 U.S. WW2 in RAF markings + 2 U.S. WW2 in RCAF markings + 1 U.S. Post-War + 1 U.S Post-War in El Salvador markings + 1 U.S Post-War in Swedish markings +1 U.S. Post -War in Thailand markings + 4 U.S. Modern + 1 U.S. Modern in Australian markings +3 U.S Modern in RCAF markings and then my head hurt and I sat down


too much detail Geo, too much detail


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 5, 2021)

I have a credenza with many extra glass shelves in Michigan and wall shelves on 3 of the 4 walls of the spare bedroom here in Chicago. I'll have to take an inventory but there must be at least 150 in all. The ones in Michigan are all 1\48th and organized pretty well by type, but the ones here are stuffed in where I have room although I try to separate the 1/72nd from the 1/48th


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 5, 2021)

Jan's counting his. All +'s. Should be able to report back in 2024.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 5, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> Jan's counting his. All +'s. Should be able to report back in 2024.


Do you suppose they'll be categorized by 13s?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 5, 2021)

If anybody needs more shelf space I have a cat that does a wonderful job.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dave Goessling (Jan 7, 2021)

So many in boxes... but on display right now I have:

British - 2
Japan - 1
German - 2
Italian - 3
Dutch - 1
Spain (Nationalist) - 1
U.S. - 2
Bulgarian - 1
French - 1 

All 1/72, all WW2. Not sure why the three Italians - just think they look cool right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bernhart (Jan 7, 2021)

i have Italian , Finnish, Russian, British, Canadian, Romanian, Chinese, Japanese, Croatian, Spanish, Bulgarian, French, Polish, Israeli, Egyptian, Dutch, German, and maybe 2 or 3 American exact numbers are unclear, . I really like the smaller, lesser known combatants


----------

